# LOW LH LEVELS AND CLOMID PLEASE HELP WITH SOME INFO



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

HELLO, 
      WE HAVE BEEN TTC FOR 2 YEARS AND HAD OUR 1ST MEETING WITH SPECIALIST A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO AND SHE SUGGESTED TRYING CLOMID, WAS GIVEN THE OPTION OF HSG FIRST OR TRY CLOMID FOR 3 MONTHS IF NOTHING HAPPENS THEN I WILL NEED HSG.
FIRST DAY OF MY PERIOD WAS THE 1ST SO TOOK CLOMID ON THE 2ND DAY UNTIL DAY 6, 50 MG.

I USED OVULATION STICKS AND ON DAY 19 HAD WEAK RESULT THEN DAY 20 HAD STRONG RESULT ( TWO LINES ) 
HAD BLOOD TEST ON DAY 21, MY RESULTS WERE DISAPPOINTING .... 7 I WAS TOLD THEY NEED TO BE OVER 30 BY THE FERTILITY NURSE. NOW AM CONFUSED AS TO WHAT THIS ALL MEANS ? 

I AM STARTING TO LOOSE FAITH IN EVER GETTING PREGNANT, I SUFFER WITH REALLY BAD BACK AND JOINT PAIN AND AM ON ALOT OF MEDICATION FOR THAT WHICH I HAVE EXPRESSED MY CONCERNS TO MY DOCTOR ABOUT. SO ALL IN ALL JUST WOULD LOVE SOME ADVISE PLEASE.

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE X


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh hunny,

Please don't panic - I think there has been some confusion here.

Firstly, it is your progesterone level they measure on day 21 and not your LH, and as you rightly say, they need to be over 30 to confirm ovulation.

BUT and it is a BIG but, it really shouldn't be called a day 21 test as this is based on a 'normal' 28 day cycle.  The test in fact should be done 7 days after ovulation.  So given your ovulation test and the level of 7 on day 21 (the day after your positive opk) chances are you did ovulate and everything is fine.

Did you explain you only had the positive opk the day before your bloods?  And what cycle day are you now?  Based on what you have said, your bloods needed to be done on day 27 and not day 21 as it wouldn't confirm ovulation that early.  If day 27 hasn't passed, get on to your clinic or your GP and get your bloods re-done as its quite likely they will tell a different story.

Good luck xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

HELLO, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR GETTING BACK TO ME. SORRY I GET CONFUSED AS TO WHAT IS WHAT. YES I AM THINKING THAT IS WHY ALSO. 
I DID EXPLAIN WHEN I WENT FOR MY CONSULTATION THAT MY CYCLES ARE BETWEEN 32 AND 36 DAYS. 
MY PERIODS ARE VERY LIGHT AND NORMALLY ONLY 2-3 DAYS WHICH ALWAYS WORRIES ME. 
SO THE 1ST DAY OF MY PERIOD WAS THE FIRST SO 24 DAYS IN.
I HAVE BEEN TO THE DOCTORS ABOUT PAIN AROUND HIPS AND OVARIES AND HAVE HAD A FEW LARGE CYSTS ON OVARIES THAT HAVE GONE BY THEMSELVES ALSO TOLD OVARIES HAD LOTS OF LITTLE CYSTS BUT DID NOT COME BACK WITH HAVE PCOS.
HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU ? ARE YOU ON CLOMID ? 
THANK YOU FOR YOUR ADVISE X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

WHY DO YOU HAVE LUCKY NUMBER 6 ON YOUR PROFILE TOO ?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Perla,

They won't pay any attention to what your cycles were pre-clomid hun, as clomid will change that anyway and could have made you ovulate much earlier.  I can't comment on how light or heavy your period is as we're all different - some ladies just don't bleed very much.

So you're CD24 today - as I say contact your clinic or GP tomorrow to get your bloods re-done on Wednesday as that would be 7dpo and give you a proper answer.

You can have polycystic ovaries without having PCOS, and your cycles sound regular albeit slightly longer so PCOS is unlikely i would guess.  Try and push your consultant a little more to explain this to you properly as it sounds like something isn't quite right.

My signature explains where I'm at - I did a number of rounds of Clomid but it never worked for me so we're in the realms of IVF now.

Good luck x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, Ok right I will contact them tomorrow. I see well sorry it did not work for you I hope you get on better with your next step.
x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Dudders, How are you getting on now ?
x


----------

